# Installation Files for Computers That Boot With UEFI



## Scribner (Nov 15, 2021)

I determined that my Linux computer has UEFI by running `$ ls /sys/firmware/efi`. Because the Terminal did not return that there is no such file or directory, I learned my computer has UEFI.

According to the Handbook, under 2.3.1. Prepare the Installation Media: "Additional installation files are included for computers that boot with UEFI (Unified Extensible Firmware Interface). The names of these files include the string uefi."

When I go to https://www.freebsd.org/where/ and click on amd64 under Installer Images and FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE, I do not see any files that include the string uefi. Where are these files? And do I really need these files? I've only installed FreeBSD one other time (>2 years ago), and I don't remember downloading one of these uefi files.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 15, 2021)

Everything you need is on all of the installation media. The installation is capable of installing MBR, GPT and UEFI boot or CSM boot. It doesn't matter.

With GPT+CSM you need a freebsd-boot partition with gptboot(8) or gptzfsboot(8). For GPT+UEFI boot you need an efi partition (which is actually just FAT32) and a copy of /boot/loader.efi in the right place of the efi partition. It's perfectly fine to have both freebsd-boot and efi partitions (that will also make it possible to switch between the two boot variants).

Apparently your system already has a efi partition (your Linux appears to boot from it). In that case you just need to copy /boot/loader.efi to it (and make sure grub, rEFInd, efibootmgr(8) or whatever bootselector you use knows where to find it).


----------



## Scribner (Nov 15, 2021)

Thanks, SirDice.

Unfortunately, I'm a noob (and forgot to say so in my previous message). Your reply seems to mention some stuff not covered by the Handbook or _Absolute FreeBSD_. Will it be OK if I download the file FreeBSD-13.0-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img, put it on a memory stick, and boot from that installation medium? I do not see anything in the aforementioned two sources about copying /boot/loader.efi.

Lastly, are there special uefi files to download from https://www.freebsd.org/where/ ?


----------



## Alexander88207 (Nov 15, 2021)

Scribner said:


> According to the Handbook, under 2.3.1. Prepare the Installation Media: "Additional installation files are included for computers that boot with UEFI (Unified Extensible Firmware Interface). The names of these files include the string uefi."



I guess that may have been the case in the past, but the images are actually for legacy and uefi.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 15, 2021)

Scribner said:


> Will it be OK if I download the file FreeBSD-13.0-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img, put it on a memory stick, and boot from that installation medium?


Yes, the install media from 13.0 is configured in a way that should work for both CSM and UEFI boots. Previous versions had EUFI and CSM bootable media separately.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 21, 2021)

If anyone creates a documentation bug for what's above: 257347 (also bugging subsection 2.3.1) might be a _see also_. Thanks.


----------

